# Looking for players in S.NJ Mt Holly



## Aramax (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi im looking for a few new players to join my long running(25 years) campain.
WE play varient 1st/3.5 with my own players handbook.Monday nights


----------



## dmccoy1693 (Jun 11, 2007)

From what time to what time?  (I live in Pemberton.)  

Tell me a little about your world.


----------



## Aramax (Jun 12, 2007)

The game is set at the end of time where the lovecraftian gods are about to destroy all life.
the players are GAKL,the Greater Adventuring Kharmic Line.It is their job to hold off the enevitible end for as long as possible.Right now the players are stuggling to regain title to the Kharmic line after it had been mysteroiusly taken away.Leaving them without a destiny.
The game is very low level slow advancement but fairly high in magic items,and righ now I could really use an MU.I have my own players handbook with the rules a mess of 1st and 3rd ed w an extensive skill system. we play from 7-730 till 1030-1130 pm,4 players in there 40s (including me,1 21 year old and1 16 year old


----------



## WSmith (Sep 3, 2007)

Just found this thread. It is interesting to find another gamer right around the corner.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Here is another good source for South Jersey Gamers

http://dnd.meetup.com/942/


----------

